# My Londinium I



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

I recently bought a second-hand Londinium I via this forum. Totally easy process - for which I am very grateful - and lots of encouragement and support from other forum members. Thanks everyone.

Thought I should show off my new set-up with the L1 in place. I'm still getting familiar with it and experimenting, but the shots so far have been excellent - a huge improvement over my PID'd Silvia.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Looks great - presumably you have to move your grinder out a bit (or can you manage where it is?) and I like the has bean product placement, too


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice corner, plumbed in?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Those L1s are a lovely bit of kit. Looking forward to having a play on a lever at the rave day.


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> Looks great - presumably you have to move your grinder out a bit (or can you manage where it is?) and I like the has bean product placement, too


Thanks. Yes, I have to pull out the grinder a bit to get to the timer and doser easily. That said, the current grinder may be on its way out - I've only just got the L1, and I'm already mulling an upgrade to a conic grinder of some sort to do it justice!

The HB bag was there to show what I'm using, but if anyone at HB were to notice, feel grateful for the product placement and decide to send me some freebies in kind, I wouldn't say no!


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Nice corner, plumbed in?


Thanks. Not plumbed in, but apparently I have the option to. Not sure it's a benefit for the L1 given how it works, and in any case London water would likely need a solid (expensive?) filtration system, so for now at least I'm sticking with Volvic.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Colio07 said:


> Thanks. Yes, I have to pull out the grinder a bit to get to the timer and doser easily. That said, the current grinder may be on its way out - I've only just got the L1, and I'm already mulling an upgrade to a conic grinder of some sort to do it justice!
> 
> The HB bag was there to show what I'm using, but if anyone at HB were to notice, feel grateful for the product placement and decide to send me some freebies in kind, I wouldn't say no!


I got my LI just before Christmas and carried on using my Mignon (no space issues there) until recently and then got an HG One, which sadly doesn't quite fit under our one cm too low cupboards. It has taken me a little while to learn how to use it but it works brilliantly with the LI and I'm increasingly happy with what I'm producing - currently using the rapidly vanishing April's Steve's Secret Stash from HB. I hope that HB notice and surprise you!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Colio07 said:


> Thanks. Not plumbed in, but apparently I have the option to. Not sure it's a benefit for the L1 given how it works, and in any case London water would likely need a solid (expensive?) filtration system, so for now at least I'm sticking with Volvic.


Yes, and I use Volvic - I don't make a lot of espressos so can justify it.


----------



## stefanolo (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice coffee corner! Looks a little bit like mine. Congrats on the LI!







IMHO, espresso doesn't get better. Of course it's a learning process but a better and more versatile coffee tool than the LI is hard to find. Any thoughts on upgrading the grinder?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

That Coffee station looks great


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Handsome setup.

Bet it's fun making shots when the washing machine is in full spin!


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

stefanolo said:


> Nice coffee corner! Looks a little bit like mine. Congrats on the LI!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Still not sure on the grinder front. So many tempting options - Versalab, HG-One, Compak K10 PB, Ceado E92s, etc. But lots of factors to consider, not helped by the fact that I haven't had many shots from conics on beans that I know - and none in tandem with the L1. So still trying to figure it out.


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Beanosaurus said:


> Handsome setup.
> 
> Bet it's fun making shots when the washing machine is in full spin!


Thanks.

Yes, not ideal positioning! The washing machine will be banished to the garage in a few weeks, once we've finished creating a utility area in there. Coffee things definitely staying in the kitchen, though!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Looking good and I know how good espresso can taste from an L1.... Enjoy!!


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Nice set up,methinks you will be going for a conical grinder in the future









L1 is such a lovely and rewarding piece of kit.

Enjoy


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

stevogums said:


> Nice set up,methinks you will be going for a conical grinder in the future
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its the future!!!!!


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

@stevogums, you're right. I have gone for a conical grinder - a Compak E10.

Here's the new combination:


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking good

Forward planning with the steam wand on the left - must've been fate that drew you to the machine


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Looks great - all in proportion - and that product placement again - and La Parroquia is a wonderful coffee.


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks guys. The coffee tastes wonderful, and so consistent once dialled in. Still learning how to be economical whilst dialling in given how fast the E10 is, but making progress.

Just good fortune about the steam wand placement.

@Phil104, I really like the La Parroquia. Looking forward to trying their Los Altares as well.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

very nice


----------



## rors19 (Jul 21, 2015)

Beautiful


----------

